# Vidéos, jeux et podcasts sur l'ipod nano 4G 8GB



## fandekeane (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !! 

Voilà j'aimerais savoir si on peut mettre des vidéos de youtube et dailymotion sur l'ipod nano chromatique 4G 8GB, c'est possible ? 

Es-ce qu'on peut egalement telecharger des jeux pour l'ipod gratuits sans passer par iTunes ??

Et ya t-il un site pour telecharger des podcasts gratuits ?

Merci.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue 



fandekeane a dit:


> Bonjour !!
> 
> Voilà j'aimerais savoir si on peut mettre des vidéos de youtube et dailymotion sur l'ipod nano chromatique 4G 8GB, c'est possible ?


Oui. En les rapatriant sur ton Mac (un recherche t'en dira plus), en les convertissant dans le bon format (idem) puis en les synchronisant.



fandekeane a dit:


> Es-ce qu'on peut egalement telecharger des jeux pour l'ipod gratuits sans passer par iTunes ??


Non. (enfin si mais il faut passer par la case jailbreak )



fandekeane a dit:


> Et ya t-il un site pour telecharger des podcasts gratuits ?


iTunes.


----------



## Bennn (30 Décembre 2008)

@ DeepDark
Sa existe le jailbreak pour iPod nano ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Décembre 2008)

Bennn a dit:


> @ DeepDark
> Sa existe le jailbreak pour iPod nano ?


Non, j'ai simplement lu en diagonale le premier post (ou alors je me suis auto-persuadé qu'on parlait de l'iPhone ).


Donc la réponse est non, pas de possibilité d'installer des jeux sans passer par iTunes.


----------



## fandekeane (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour les vidéos de youtube et dailymotion pour les convertir au format mp4 et pour les mettre sur l'ipod faut telecharger un logiciel special ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

fandekeane a dit:


> Pour les vidéos de youtube et dailymotion pour les convertir au format mp4 et pour les mettre sur l'ipod faut telecharger un logiciel special ?


Pour les récupérer des sites je pense, pour les convertir j'en suis sûr et pour les mettre sur ton iPod c'est iTunes


----------



## fandekeane (31 Décembre 2008)

Tu connaîtrais pas un site pour sa par hazard ??
Parceque moi je trouve pas un site pour déjà pour les recuperer des sites et j'en ai pas ensuite pour les convertir.... je cherche mais je ne trouve pas.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

fandekeane a dit:


> Tu connaîtrais pas un site pour sa par hazard ??
> Parceque moi je trouve pas un site pour déjà pour les recuperer des sites et j'en ai pas ensuite pour les convertir.... je cherche mais je ne trouve pas.


On s'est mal compris, je te disais qu'il fallait sûrement un logiciel pour les récupérer des sites 

Etant donné que je suis sous OSX je ne peux t'aider sur ce point...


----------



## fandekeane (31 Décembre 2008)

Ok !
Je viens de trouver un logiciel qui permet de les récuperer c'est Vdownloader !
Alors je les aies sur mon ordi en format AVI mais je n'arrive pas a les mettre sur mon ipod.... comment il faut faire ? Tu es sûre qu'il faut passer par iTunes ? je ne sais pas comment faire...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

fandekeane a dit:


> Ok !
> Je viens de trouver un logiciel qui permet de les récuperer c'est Vdownloader !
> Alors je les aies sur mon ordi en format AVI mais je n'arrive pas a les mettre sur mon ipod.... comment il faut faire ? Tu es sûre qu'il faut passer par iTunes ? je ne sais pas comment faire...


Les convertir avec un logiciel (Free Video Converter fais ça de mémoire).

Ensuite les passer dans iTunes


----------



## fandekeane (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci  !

Mais quand tu les as converties pour les mettre sur iTunes tu fais comment ? Il y a pas d'onglet vidéo et dans les onglets films et emissions de tv ca ne marche pas.... ya le dossier clips vidéos mais ca ne marche pas non plus... je suis complétement pomée moi ...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

fandekeane a dit:


> Merci  !
> 
> Mais quand tu les as converties pour les mettre sur iTunes tu fais comment ? Il y a pas d'onglet vidéo et dans les onglets films et emissions de tv ca ne marche pas.... je suis complétement pomée moi ...


Glisses les simplement dans iTunes 

Le guide : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/iPod_nano_4th_gen_Guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf


----------



## fandekeane (2 Janvier 2009)

J'y suis arrivée !! merci milles fois


----------

